# Gel Batteries, are they worth the extra money ?



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Have two gel leisure batteries under the front seats in my 584. Had them tested in France last week, and one of them is faulty. Only just got the van so don't know if they are the original ones. If they are they are they're 8 years old.! 
What advice would you give as to replacement type please


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Buy the largest cheap lead acid leisure batteries you can find that will fit, and ensure a vent tube comes off the ready-made plastic fitting on all such batteries, through to the outside. If need be a simple drilled hole in the floor and a grommet, or squirt of sealant or squirt of a glue gun will do the job perfectly.

Welcome to MHF!

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats one bad thing about Hymers, they always fit gel batteries.

I think the general concensus of opinion on here is that they are very expensive and have no real advantages over the much cheaper normal leisure batteries.

If you replace them with normal ones then you have to change the charging rate on the elecktro block thingie.

Someone who knows a bit more about this sort of thing will hopefully be along and explain it better than I can soon. :roll: 

pete


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*gvt*

hi manouche,
we have a unused gel from our Adria twin in as new condition about 85amp i think , we could do a deal if its what you need . pm me if required.

mypersonnel belief is lead acid are cheap but dont last, gel last but recharge slowly. The new typeAGM are the best of both worlds try ebay expect to pay about £100 for a 150amp ,they AGM also have longer life 900 recharges compared to acid`s 100 and they dont need venting and are sealed.

Tramp


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Manouche said:


> Have two gel leisure batteries under the front seats in my 584. Had them tested in France last week, and one of them is faulty. Only just got the van so don't know if they are the original ones. If they are they are they're 8 years old.!
> What advice would you give as to replacement type please


As a local man, you may be interested...

I have a 160Ah Energy Squadron AGM battery sat in the garage at the moment. I acquired it from my father, but it's just too big for my battery locker 

Regards,
Steve

ps. do I need to purchase a pukka AGM battery charger to charge this battery up? Would only want to sell it onto someone knowing that it held a charge.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote>- "mypersonnel belief is lead acid are cheap but dont last, gel last but recharge slowly. The new typeAGM are the best of both worlds try ebay expect to pay about £100 for a 150amp ,they AGM also have longer life 900 recharges compared to acid`s 100 and they dont need venting and are sealed."

I find this extremely suprising having read most of the expert papers over the years?


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

EJB said:


> Tramp said:
> 
> 
> > Quote>- "mypersonnel belief is lead acid are cheap but dont last...
> ...


Possibly Tramp has not read the same expert papers as you so his personnel belief still stands true. :wink:
Which part incidentally?


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, and so quick. Will look into it further.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

ps. do I need to purchase a pukka AGM battery charger to charge this battery up? Would only want to sell it onto someone knowing that it held a charge.[/quote]

The Elektroblock unit in the Twin would be ok for charging it. Leave the unit set on the Gel position.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One factor that is a plus is the round trip efficiency is higher in a gel or AGM battery so for solar applications this may be important to you.

A major disadvantage is that they don't last as long. I was forced when specifying Gel batteries to include an element in my project costings for a mid life refit of batteries at 7 years whereas a wet lead acid would run the design life of my projects of 15 years.

My boss once came back from a battery conference in the states to say that apart from in UPS applications you shouldn't expect more than 2 years! 

As Dave said a few posts ago give me wet lead acid cells anytime.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Slightly off on a tangent but i've always wondered......

Why is it that a huge mainstream manufacturer like Hymer choose to fit gel batteries across their range when there appears to be no clear advantage over lead acid ones?

pete


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Presumably the gel batteries are fitted for thier anti spill character.


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

What year did Hymer start fitting gel batteries? Our van is 1994, but we just have 1 85 Ah 'normal' battery.

Also, does anyone know what power is required for the heater. The heat comes from gas but is blown through using electric fans. 

Many thanks


----------

